# Flashing a stone veneer chimney.



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey guys, have a job coming up where I will be reflashing a single flue chimney, 
stone veneer over block.
I did one a couple years back by cutting a 1"deep reglet into the veneer, and had planned to do the same, but i was wondering if anyone had any other methods or advice?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

It would be a good attempt and may work if the stonework and pointing are in good shape and waterproofed.

However, With out a solid pan flash internally or at least through wall flashing - copper/lead etc... the block backing, when saturated, will easily bypass a reglet cut.

This is a scenario in which the roofer and mason must be on the same page to successfully complete a proper installation.


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

superseal said:


> It would be a good attempt and may work if the stonework and pointing are in good shape and waterproofed.
> 
> However, With out a solid pan flash internally or at least through wall flashing - copper/lead etc... the block backing, when saturated, will easily bypass a reglet cut.
> 
> This is a scenario in which the roofer and mason must be on the same page to successfully complete a proper installation.


The reglet never really sat well with me, I will see if I can get the homeowner to get a mason in. 
If not I think I may just walk away, thanks a lot, appreciate the advice.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

When we do our new chimneys that will get cultured stone, we install a 2x first along the roof. The shingles get step flashed to the 2x and the the 2x gets a zbend counter flashing that gets tucked under the house wrap before the felt or mesh is installed. This allows for the step flashing to be changed when the roof needs redone and the stone to have a ledge to sit on. 

To do something similar, you would definitely need stone removed and reinstalled.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

Your step flash/reglet would be SOP on a retro where the previous flashing was completely buried.

The procedure is reasonable and appropriate so long as the veneer stone is soundly adhered and the grout is in good shape.

Hopefully the chimney crown has an appropriate overhang. Too many I see have none at all.

If you have a very irregularly surfaced veneer stone, a diamond cup grinder can be useful in knocking down the high spots.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

I reread the OP and have a question????

I was addressing a cultured/lick and stick veneer. This is what you are talking about, right?

I would not do a block chimney with a mortar stacked stone veneer that way.


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

It is a cultured veneer approx 50 years old, took a good look today and around the base it isn't adhered too well anymore. 
Haven't had a chance to talk to the h/o yet, but unless there willing to get a mason in I don't think i'll be touching it.

Thanks for the advice everybody.


----------



## roofny (Mar 18, 2010)

This was new so we laid a curb and a large z flashing before the masons did their thing.


----------

